
Ask HN: Should I convert external HDDs to APFS? - onewhonknocks
Let&#x27;s say I have several external drives connected to an iMac. Should I convert those drives to APFS?
======
PaulHoule
I tend to be conservative about filesystems on external drives. What if you
want to plug one in to a computer that does not support APFS?

